# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  ORT-JTAG - ORT Plus V1.58 and New Models added

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [16 JULY 2011]  De******ion :   *Samsung SCH-W450i Repair Boot**Samsung SCH-E189 Repair Boot**LG LB 2900 Repair Boot**LG SH240 Repair Boot**LG RD3550 Repair Boot**Huawei U8120 Repair Boot**Huawei U8150 Repair Boot*   *What's new in ORT Plus V1.58*  QSC6055 CPU ID [0x100F70E1] added [ORT Plus V1.56] Samsung 16M NOR Flash ID [0x240200EC] added [ORT Plus V1.56]QSC6055 CPU ID [0x100FF0E1] added [ORT Plus V1.57]VIA CBP 5.0 CPU Supported added to HALT Types [ORT Plus V1.57]Spansion 16M NOR Flash FlashID:[0x227E0001] SubFlashID: [0x22002231] added [ORT Plus V1.58]Spansion 4M NOR Flash FlashID:[0x227E0001] SubFlashID: [0x2201220A] added [ORT Plus V1.58]ST 4M NOR Flash FlashID:[0x88BA0020] added [ORT Plus V1.58]    Released Stuffs :   Samsung SCH-W450i PinoutSamsung SCH-W450i Repair FileSamsung SCH-W450i FULL DUMPSamsung SCH-W450i Repair GuideLG LB2900 JTAG PinoutLG LB2900 Repair FileLG LB2900 FULL DUMPLG LB2900 Repair GuideLG SH240 JTAG PinoutLG SH240 Repair DumpLG SH240 Repair GuideLG RD3550 JTAG PinoutLG RD3550 Repair FileLG RD3550 Repair GuideSamsung SCH-E189 JTAG PinoutSamsung SCH-E189  DumpSamsung SCH-E189  Repair GuideHuawei U8120 JTAG PinoutHuawei U8120 Repair FileHuawei U8120 Repair GuideHuawei U8150 JTAG PinoutHuawei U8150 DumpHuawei U8150 Repair GuideHuawei U8150 Repair FileHTC IOLITE FULL DUMPSamsung GT-i5510  Repair File [Fix]Samsung GT-S5830  Repair File [Fix]   *Discussion:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

